# newcomer wanna say hello



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

hello guys just got myself a gtr , verry happy!!! the car is already instorage for winter :chuckle: 

here a quick run down of the car.

1991 r32 gtr

cusco roll cage 
rear seat delete 
nismo cluster 
7 hks recall gauge 
hks evc
hks turbo timer

apexi n1 coil over 
all cusco bar + cusco sway bars
stainless steel brake line 
BBs 2 pc wheel wrapped in a advan a032r

greddy frount mount intercooler
trust 4 inch turbo back 
trust exhaust manifold
trust t88 turbo
trust 60 mm ext waste gate 
greddy fuel rails 
1000 cc injectors
apexi cam shaft with ajustable cam gears
sard fuel pressure regulator
twin external fuel pump with anti surge reservoir in trunk
forged rods and pistons
twin plate clutch
saku retsu tune ecu ( do anybody know there web site??)

and a whole lotta bunch i may have forget !! 

hope you guys like it :wavey: 


http://www.osakaskylines.com/cars/osaka1005/1.jpg


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

that post should have sooooo ended...



"thank you very much"


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, very good mook. :chuckle: 

Nice motor you have there buddy, welcome to the forum!:wavey:


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

ok then " thank you very much"


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks mate happy you like


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice car bit of a track weapon


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

nice to see someone else from quebec 
you have a nice car mate


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

Very clean car you have there. I see you baught is from osaka in montreal, I would watch the car very closely as previous experiences I have heard and seen dont seem to be extremely re assuring. But yours looks clean congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

i know they don,t seem to have the best reputation , that's why the car im taking the car apart right now , i wanna check everything so it will be running fine for next summer but it already did run fine except for the tune , it was shitty maybe because of the gas they have up in japan


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Welcome matey!!!:smokin: 
With regards to the tune you may find it is still tuned for 102+ron fuel 
Dont know what you run over there but most of us have to retard the ignition a bit for our fuel 
Good luck mate 
Jay


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

might sell that t88 tho !! a little too big for myself , might wanna look into something smaller like a gt35r or something like that , so if any of you guys are interess intoa big turbo leet me know


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice car )
welcome to the forum


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum indeed fella :thumbsup:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to the word of tubocharged RBs!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.:wavey: 

I'm amazed no one has asked you to post a bigger picture of your Avatar yet?

But if you do then "Thank you very much"


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

here are some pics of the car right now


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

hi guys ,«just the took the head of the rb26 and found something cool , the motor looks like it just got a fresh rebuilt it had an apexi head garskt and on the side of the block there a stamp in the metal that says hrf ,that the same thing that is writen on my computer saku retsu HRF so i asume that they did all the
works on the motor by any mean you guys would know there web site and what do you think above the stamp on the block


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

here a quick update on the project

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo022.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo050-1.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo052.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo051.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/gaugepod-1.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo050.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo039.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/ssrauto/Photo038.jpg

that's about it:chuckle:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

How come your turbo is on the "wrong" side?


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

aaaaaaaa magic .....no my cell phone inverted the picture thats why


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

is that logs in your garage????
True Canadian lol
nice gtr btw


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Whereabouts are you,maybe I'ii come by and sneek a peek at the ride.


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

im in repentigny about 25 minutes from montreal


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

and yes that s log in the garage i live in a little country house so i need wood to heat my place outopcorn:


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Elvis drives a GTR - i've heard it all now :chuckle: 
What a garage mate! & nice motor too

I live on a Narrowboat so no chance of ever having one - what i would give for a garage like your's (also only have a wood burner for heat so to be able to store logs too as well as the GTR) all i have is my roof  ......drooooool

Cheers


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Elvis_Presley said:


> im in repentigny about 25 minutes from montreal


As soon as all this fricking snow takes a break I'll send you a pm and see if we can hook up.
Is this the winter from hell or what.


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

hicas delete oil pump










and rear anti hicas , home made and very proud fits like a glove


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

just for fun , here a pics of my 2005 sti with 415 whp and my 620 hp 2008 shelby gt500 convertible


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Elvis_Presley said:


> just for fun , here a pics of my 2005 sti with 415 whp and my 620 hp 2008 shelby gt500 convertible


"just for fun love it"


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

very cool set of cars there, big single on the rb too....very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Elvis_Presley (Nov 16, 2007)

ya thanks for the comments , im kinda happy about the rebuild of the rb , im doing all this in my garage by myself and its my first rb rebuild and all went pretty smooth i got to say:clap:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

very good work bro,haven't gotten a chance to get out to see your ride,this weather is such crap,can you believe it's still snowing,what the hell.


----------

